# Josymir female pup available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm

It sounds like she'll stay on the small side. :wub: :wub: 

Enjoy!

P.S.

I'm not sure if the site is updated, as I don't frequent Josymir's site as often.


----------

